# What color are my doves?



## friend-2-fowl (Sep 9, 2010)

I am at a total loss! I have the ringneck doves handbook and have checked on the dovepage.com site (same pics as the book). I cannot figure out what color these are! Any help?


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

The first picture looks to be either an Orange...or a Minimal Orange Pearled. The pic is a little blurry...so it's hard to see the color of the neck ring. Is it a grayish/silvery color or white? Also I see color in it's flights...is this a young bird? After it molts...the flights will be white or a light grayish/silvery color. A well mark Orange should have a White neck ring and white flights, but a lot don't...they have the grayish/silvery neck ring and flights. Orange is the dilute of Tangerine.
http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/RNColorPics/orange.htm
http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/RNColorPics/pmp.htm

The other dove is a Fawn or also called a Blond. This color is the dilute of the Wild type.
http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/RNColorPics/Blond.htm

I hope this helps,
Dawn


----------



## friend-2-fowl (Sep 9, 2010)

It is a young bird, though I'm not sure how old. They are both this year's birds. I got them from Mary of Exeter and she wasn't sure if she had any females at first because she'd said the young ones were too young to tell. 
As for the color of the blurry pic, the only color on her flights is a little of the color of the rest of her. Her ring is white and silver, though more white than anything. 
So once she is done molting I should be able to tell if she is pearled, right? 

I thought the male was blond (fawn), but I thought he was too light. Thanks for your help. 
I have another pair that I'm unsure of (dove colors are HARD!), I'll get pics of them and post those later 

Thanks for your help


----------



## friend-2-fowl (Sep 9, 2010)

Another question, the site you quoted says that blond (fawn) is a sex-link? So any that hatch with this color would be males?


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Breeding Orange (which is the dilute of Tangerine...Blond Tangerine) to Blond...you will get 50% Orange and 50% Blond...males and females in both colors.

Dawn


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

friend-2-fowl said:


> It is a young bird, though I'm not sure how old. They are both this year's birds. I got them from Mary of Exeter and she wasn't sure if she had any females at first because she'd said the young ones were too young to tell.
> As for the color of the blurry pic, the only color on her flights is a little of the color of the rest of her. Her ring is white and silver, though more white than anything.
> So once she is done molting I should be able to tell if she is pearled, right?
> 
> ...


These are pics of a 6 week old Orange Pearled Tufted. You can see the orange color in its' flights, the white neck ring that it is getting, and the white feathers on it back and wings. When it molts into its' adult feathers...the white feathers on its' back and wings will be much more pronounced...and it will lose the orange color in its' white flights.


----------



## friend-2-fowl (Sep 9, 2010)

Doves1111 said:


> Breeding Orange (which is the dilute of Tangerine...Blond Tangerine) to Blond...you will get 50% Orange and 50% Blond...males and females in both colors.
> 
> Dawn


So how does the sex-link on blonds work?


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

friend-2-fowl said:


> So how does the sex-link on blonds work?


Blond is sex linked recessive to Dark or Wild...and White is sex linked recessive to both.

The pairing of Orange to Blond will give you both sexes in both colors because...Orange is the dilute of the color Tangerine...which is a Blond Tangerine ( Blond is the sex linked recessive gene).

But let's say you breed a Blond (sex linked recessive to dominant Dark) male to a Wild Type (sex linked dominant Dark) female...you will get Wild Type males (which carry Blond) and Blond females.

Here is a link to John Fowler's "Simple Breeding Combinations"...
http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/RNColorPics/simplebreedingcombinations.htm

Dawn


----------



## friend-2-fowl (Sep 9, 2010)

*Pair #2*

Here are some pics of the other pair that I have currently. I'll be getting 3 more pairs next week, I've got only these 2 right now.


----------



## friend-2-fowl (Sep 9, 2010)

Any ideas on the color of these two? I'm so bad at figuring it out, and these have me completely stumped 

I got another 4 ringnecks yesterday (I think I'm addicted). 3 are white, though I'm not sure what type of white (unbelievable that there are at least 4 different types of white!), but the other is not. On first glance, it appears to be white, but it has light grey on its tail and a light coloring (maybe silver?) on its wings. I think it might be platinum? I have one pic of this one, though it's not a very good pic since I took it after I got home from the poultry show. I'll try to get a better pic if I can figure out which one it is


----------



## friend-2-fowl (Sep 9, 2010)

I think I have answered one of my own questions  

The two posted in #9 appear to be fawn pieds according to some pictures in the May/June 2010 issue of the DoveLine newsletter. So now I just need to figure out what 'color' my whites and my 'not-white' doves are


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I am not good at dove colors but I was thinking tangerine pied. As for the whites, that's hard. I have a "pink" who looks white until you hold him next to an albino. Only then can you see a slight difference.


----------



## friend-2-fowl (Sep 9, 2010)

doveone52 said:


> I am not good at dove colors but I was thinking tangerine pied. As for the whites, that's hard. I have a "pink" who looks white until you hold him next to an albino. Only then can you see a slight difference.


I had thought that too, but I believe tangerine has a white ring? These two look just like the fawn pied doves in the DoveLine issue I quoted, so that's what I'll think they are until I hear otherwise 

I noticed today that one of my whites has red eyes, so that one's easy lol

Still unsure on the others, though the one with the 'color' on its wings and tail has me stumped. The slight tint doesn't show up well in photos, I can tell the difference in person but that doesn't do me much good trying to figure it out


----------



## friend-2-fowl (Sep 9, 2010)

Sorry to be such a pain, here's another pic of the one that I think is platinum. It's the one on the left, the one on the right is the albino. 









Also, what color are these eyes? 









From what I can gather, bulleyed whites have black eyes and whites have orange.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

friend-2-fowl said:


> Here are some pics of the other pair that I have currently. I'll be getting 3 more pairs next week, I've got only these 2 right now.


I don't understand why you are having such a hard time identifying the colors of your new doves...are you getting these doves from a breeder? Didn't the breeder give you the band number along with the color identification of each dove?

The 2 Pied Doves look to be Fawn Pied...but may be Wild Type Pied. It may help to see an open wing pic of the flights.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

friend-2-fowl said:


> Sorry to be such a pain, here's another pic of the one that I think is platinum. It's the one on the left, the one on the right is the albino.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The dove on the left looks to be a young Blond Ivory that is still developing its' black neck ring.
http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/RNColorPics/blondivory.htm

The one on the right you said is an Albino? Does it have a tail bar? If it does...what color is its' tail bar? Juvenile Whites have red eyes then change to orange as they mature. Albino are rare...many think they have Albinos when what they really have are Whites, Ivory Whites, Snow White, or Mimic Snow Whites. Does it eyes look like any of these pics?
http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/RNColorPics/albino.htm

The last close up is of what...the Albino? In the picture...the eyes look dark. You have to take the pictures out in the natural sunlight to get a good pic of the eye color...no flash.

I know taking pics of birds is hard...believe me I know!!! But to get an ID on your doves...you have to take a picture of the doves...close-up of its' eye...tail bar...and sometimes the flights. Do this in natural light as to not change the colors.

Dawn


----------



## friend-2-fowl (Sep 9, 2010)

This pair came from a breeder, but probably a 'backyard' breeder. She didn't know what colors they were. The others (whites) were bought at a poultry show, and it's my understanding that the guy just bought a lot of them from someone and sold the ones he didn't want. 

None of the doves I have right now are banded.


----------



## friend-2-fowl (Sep 9, 2010)

Doves1111 said:


> The dove on the left looks to be a young Blond Ivory that is still developing its' black neck ring.
> http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/RNColorPics/blondivory.htm
> 
> The one on the right you said is an Albino? Does it have a tail bar? If it does...what color is its' tail bar? Juvenile Whites have red eyes then change to orange as they mature. Albino are rare...many think they have Albinos when what they really have are Whites, Ivory Whites, Snow White, or Mimic Snow Whites. Does it eyes look like any of these pics?
> ...


The one on the right's eyes look just like that pic.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

friend-2-fowl said:


> This pair came from a breeder, but probably a 'backyard' breeder. She didn't know what colors they were. The others (whites) were bought at a poultry show, and it's my understanding that the guy just bought a lot of them from someone and sold the ones he didn't want.
> 
> None of the doves I have right now are banded.


Well that's okay...they all look beautiful healthy. When I got started in doves...a 100 years ago...I started out the same way. No biggy, once you get them identified you can put numbered bandettes on them to keep breeding records on them. I just got a young Champagne hen that is not seamless banded. I just put a plastic bandette on her so I can keep my records straight. I think you can get aluminum bands too that you spread open to apply.

Dawn


----------



## friend-2-fowl (Sep 9, 2010)

Doves1111 said:


> Well that's okay...they all look beautiful healthy. When I got started in doves...a 100 years ago...I started out the same way. No biggy, once you get them identified you can put numbered bandettes on them to keep breeding records on them. I just got a young Champagne hen that is not seamless banded. I just put a plastic bandette on her so I can keep my records straight. I think you can get aluminum bands too that you spread open to apply.
> 
> Dawn


Where would I get those bands from? I plan on getting seamless bands from the ADA for any babies that they hatch, but those won't do me much good for the parent birds.


----------



## friend-2-fowl (Sep 9, 2010)

Doves1111 said:


> *The last close up is of what...the Albino? In the picture...the eyes look dark. You have to take the pictures out in the natural sunlight to get a good pic of the eye color...no flash.
> *
> Dawn


Sorry, I missed that question before. The last one is not the albino, I think it's either a bulleyed white or one of the other 'whites'. That's why I was asking what color the eyes were  
I do have a close-up of the albino, though I don't think you can see the eyes all that well:









The eyes of this one (the albino) have that glossy-red look to them along with the underlying red color, so I know it's an albino. 
Now I get to figure out how to selectively breed these birds so I can figure out what other colors they are hiding


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Sorry, to interrupt. Have there ever been black ringneckdoves or very dark colors?


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

friend-2-fowl said:


> Sorry, I missed that question before. The last one is not the albino, I think it's either a bulleyed white or one of the other 'whites'. That's why I was asking what color the eyes were
> I do have a close-up of the albino, though I don't think you can see the eyes all that well:
> 
> 
> ...


The reason for me doubting that it is an Albino is the slight cream coloration on its' back. Albinos are white, white, white...no coloration on them at all. But just may be the photo? Did you check to see if it has a tea colored undertail bar? It looks like a very young bird. Snow Whites (Frosty White) also have red eyes as juveniles...then change to red with a blueish inner iris ring. Snow White have no undertail bar.

Dawn


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

friend-2-fowl said:


> Where would I get those bands from? I plan on getting seamless bands from the ADA for any babies that they hatch, but those won't do me much good for the parent birds.


http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/LegBands.htm

I get my Bandettes from Foy's. I never tried the aluminum ones...but they sound like they would be better than the plastic bandettes. Size 4 for Ringneck Doves. *DO NOT* get the thin plastic spiral bands...they shrink and tighten on the leg when the plastic gets old!!!  The Bandetts wrap around the leg too...but I have never has any problems with them shrinking and tightening with age...but I still always check them to make sure they are not tightening!
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/bands.html

Dawn


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Henk69 said:


> Sorry, to interrupt. Have there ever been black ringneckdoves or very dark colors?


No Black Ringneck Doves. The darkest colors would be the Wild Type, the Tangerine, the Rosy, and the Rosy Tangerine.
http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/RNColorPics/wildtype.htm
http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/RNColorPics/tangerine1.htm
http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/RNColorPics/rosy.htm
http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/RNColorPics/tangerine.htm

Dawn


----------



## friend-2-fowl (Sep 9, 2010)

Doves1111 said:


> The reason for me doubting that it is an Albino is the slight cream coloration on its' back. Albinos are white, white, white...no coloration on them at all. But just may be the photo? Did you check to see if it has a tea colored undertail bar? It looks like a very young bird. Snow Whites (Frosty White) also have red eyes as juveniles...then change to red with a blueish inner iris ring. Snow White have no undertail bar.
> 
> Dawn


I think it's just dirty in that pic, I haven't given them any bath water yet. They were in a small box, probably all night, when I got them, so they were all kind of messy. I haven't checked to see if it has the tail bar yet.


----------



## isucys (Nov 26, 2009)

the 1st picture is probably going to turn out to be a tangerine after it molts out. should have a white collar and flights to be colored right but very few around because of all the crossing over the years its sad. 2nd pic. is a fawn or blond. 3rd pic fawn or peach pied but they also have lost the black flights that they should have and the neck ring is broken. the last pic you do have whites the eyes will change when they get older look under the tail should have a brown bar, the other bird looks like its going to be a ivory after the molt should also have a black ring. I have been working on the platinums they should have white flights, head, breast and tail with the slate color over the wings, very hard to get a good colored platinum its either to lite or turns out to be a siver ivory


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

You have nice doves. I remember when I bought doves the colors were very hard to tell because they where young wait a couple of weeks or a month and see what the colors are then. They can change some collar color and flight colors which can make it a totally different color. Doves1111 I was in connecticut a few days ago I should have bought some doves from you.


----------



## friend-2-fowl (Sep 9, 2010)

*New doves*

The new doves are here! Looks like I have 2 pair of blonds, a pied male, and a white female. This one DOES have a tail bar, so I guess that makes it easier to figure out the color? New pics of the new birds coming shortly, plus I'll get some new pics of the 'old' birds  

Sadly I lost one of the 4 'white/not-white' doves the other day. It looked and acted fine the day before but was lying in the bottom of the cage when I went out to feed the next morning


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Hey Shelley,
I totally forgot about Sara Whitby's dove site...she has excellent photos for you to compare your doves to her's...for color identification...
http://wwingsaviary.lbbhost.com/AviaryPages/ColorIndex.html

I can't wait to see pics of your new ones!!!

Dawn


----------



## friend-2-fowl (Sep 9, 2010)

Sorry, I got busy with making new button quail cages, I should be able to get pics of the new birds tomorrow


----------



## Redandalusian (Apr 17, 2011)

what color would you get if you bred a wild color dove to a brown/blonde dove


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Redandalusian said:


> what color would you get if you bred a wild color dove to a brown/blonde dove


Wild Type is dominant. So if the Wild Type male and Blond female do not carry anything hidden genes (which I really doubt)...you would get all Wild Type. The males would carry Blond.

If the Wild Type male carries Blond hidden...you will get Wild Type and Blond in both males and females.

If the male Wild Type male carries White hidden...you will get Wild Type and Blond in both males and females...and Wild Type and White females.

If both birds carry Pied hidden...you will get a percentage of Pied.

If both birds carry Rosy hidden...you will get a percentage of Rosy.

And I could go on more...if the Wild Type male carries Blond and Rosy hidden and the female Blond carries Rosy...you will get Wild Type, Blond, and Rosy males...and Wild Type, Blond, and Peach females.

I could go on more...but could I stop now???  I'm just trying to show you what you can get with the hidden genes. When you don't know the background of the doves you are breeding...it can be a pleasant surprise...!!!

I hope I didn't confuse you......???
Dawn


----------



## Redandalusian (Apr 17, 2011)

What gender would carry blonde if you breed 
Amale blonde And a female wild


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Redandalusian said:


> What gender would carry blonde if you breed
> Amale blonde And a female wild


Only males can carry the sex linked gene White or Blond.

Pairing a Blond male with a Wild Type female will result in Wild Type males that carry Blond...and Blond females.

This may help...
http://internationaldovesociety.com/RNColorPics/simplebreedingcombinations.htm

Dawn


----------



## Redandalusian (Apr 17, 2011)

Do you know anyone who is selling ice or frostie color
Doves for a reasonable price


----------



## Redandalusian (Apr 17, 2011)

What would you get if you breed pied to blonde


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Redandalusian said:


> What would you get if you breed pied to blonde


All depends on the color of the Pied. I have a Orange Pied Silky male set up with a Blond Ivory. They have a 2 week old baby Orange Silky.

What color Pied are you going to breed to the Blond?

Dawn


----------



## Redandalusian (Apr 17, 2011)

Wild color or blonde pied


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

*Wild Pied x Blond = 100% Wild Type* that would carry Pied...Males would also carry Blond.

If the Wild Pied male carries Blond...you would get 50% Wild Type and 50% Blond that carry Pied in both sexes. The Wild Type males would carry Blond and Pied.

*Blond Pied x Blond = 100% Blond* that would carry Pied.

If the Blond female carries Pied you would get 50% Pied offspring.

*Simple Breeding Combinations*...
http://internationaldovesociety.com/RNColorPics/simplebreedingcombinations.htm

Dawn


----------

